# extremely relaxing sound website



## Lunaairis (Apr 30, 2014)

When ever you need some background sound to keep your focus here's a site that has what ever background sounds you could ever need. From murmur's at a coffee shop, to a soft rumble of a train on its tracks. Whats really neat is that you can mix and match sounds and change how high each individual effect is.


soundrown

I thought it was pretty awesome and figured people here may like it.


----------



## Asterisk (Apr 30, 2014)

This is _exactly_ what I needed right now... gotta bookmark this. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lunaairis (Apr 30, 2014)

No problem!


----------



## CupofJoe (May 1, 2014)

This is the best site I've seen/heard in months.
_Playground_ or _Fountain_ are probably my favourites, but think you will need to turn the volume down if you want any sleep with _Night_...
Thank you!


----------



## SeverinR (May 20, 2014)

try a seaside coffee shop in the rain with a roaring fire and a aviary in it.  (All of the sounds.)


----------



## buyjupiter (May 20, 2014)

The sound I like best is the roar of a fire (in a fireplace), but the ocean waves are nice too. And playing at the same time I think they should cancel out. I do wonder why there wasn't any wind sounds...because I like the sound of wind whistling through something.

If anyone wants to hear more bird sounds let me know and I'll try to go out and record the grackles/mourning doves/pigeons/crows/etc that the cats refuse to chase out of the yard. Or, if anyone wants free birds to add to their back yards, I'd be happy to ship them across the continental US, as soon as I figure out the rules for live animal transport.


----------



## Lunaairis (May 21, 2014)

Wait you have crows? I'd be interested. I'm in canada though


----------



## buyjupiter (May 22, 2014)

Lunaairis said:


> Wait you have crows? I'd be interested. I'm in canada though



Crows, ravens, blackbirds. We have em all. Though I have only seen a crow in my backyard.


----------



## SeverinR (May 22, 2014)

Crows?
You know nothing. John Snow.


----------



## MFreako (May 26, 2014)

This is a gem. Thank you.


----------



## ACSmyth (May 26, 2014)

I've been using the coffee shop one for 3 or 4 days now, and I'm finally making progress with my editing at last. Thank you.


----------

